# Shawnee 1BR - Fairway Village vs Dupuy?



## Lisa P (Oct 13, 2014)

Is one of these nicer, or recently refurbished?

We want to spend a few days, using it as a base for sightseeing in the area.  We may also like to visit the clubhouse some evenings for an indoor swim.  Need to make a pretty quick decision.

Which would you recommend and why?  Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## missyrcrews (Oct 13, 2014)

*Shawnee*

We stayed in a 2BR in Fairway Village last July...truly the WORST timeshare unit I have ever stayed in.  I can handle old, but this was dirty, in poor repair, hole in the floor BAD.  Parking could be a LONG way from your unit.We were confirmed into Depuy via RCI, but Shawnee swapped us into Fairway.  Depuy didn't look bad, at least from outside.  Both are driving distance from the indoor pool.  We had a great time other than the unit, though...lots to do in the area.  We are planning on going back this next summer, staying (hopefully if they don't swap us again!) in the Ridgetop units.  Good luck!


----------



## Lisa P (Oct 13, 2014)

Wow, such a fast reply, thank you!  We were leaning toward Fairway Village because it seemed a little closer to the clubhouse.  I've read that some sections of Shawnee were in the (slow) process of getting their interiors refurbished this year.  It sounds like Fairways needs it badly!

We'll go with Dupuy - thanks again!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 14, 2014)

I have stayed in BOTH. The 1bdr are ONLY in Fairways Village, I believe.

Neither section is within WALKING range to the club house -- that is for sure. If you are looking at a map, the Shawnee Inn is NOT the club house -- separate businesses. Yes, you can eat and drink at the Inn but it indoor pool is not open to the public (that is you). (The Wyndham pool was closed for a couple of weeks and the Inn did allow the TS guests to use their pool ... an arrangement believe me which included $$..., I made sure to float in the indoor pool to check it out; much smaller).

And neither has been updated to NEW and fancy. And most likely, that country charm, will stay due to paneling (Fairways) or built in furniture (Dupey). If you absolutely MUST have glitzier, get out your points and book Crestview -- those are the only village which Wyndham built and decorated. Ridgetop is newer, but still has lots of woodsy charm ... esp *the outside steps and hill climb from the parking lots.* Fairways is the most flat village; Dupey has only a couple of units involving a climb from the parking lot. Nothing about that place meets ADA except Crestview.

PS I have survived multiple stays at Shawnee ... the places were clean, but dated from the early 1975 to 1995 era. Woodsy décor and built on the banks of the Delaware River. The recreation center where the indoor pool is ... a great with more than a few adult activities during the evening hours for the adults. The Monday Karakoe "Welcome party" is VERY popular with free WINE and bingo night has its fans, too.


----------



## Lisa P (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks for all the helpful info, Linda.    We've booked a 1BR in Depuy with points, a long weekend.  Crestview was already fully booked for our dates.  Fortunately, we don't need glitz or an ADA room for this trip - just very well-maintained and comfortable.

The TUG reviews on many of the Poconos resorts have not had current reviews added recently.  No way to tell whether a "dated" room from 2010 would be refurbished by now or worse.  Thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 14, 2014)

Trust me --- that woodsy feel is due to the 1975 furniture STILL being in the unit. Along with the original cabinets. Most of my stays there involved a LR TV set and just 1 of the 2 bdr upstairs having a TV. Flip a coin -- sometimes it was the master BDR and sometimes, it was the guest BDR  ... for the 2nd TV.

And as for internet --- bring your own hotspot or PAY. I learned where all the FREE internet businesses existed --- McDonalds, Dunkin' Donuts, etc.


----------

